# , GAAP,

## myakishev

,

        (Net Debt)   .      .     .

    : http://www.e-disclosure.ru/portal/Fi...Fileid=1371229

  :   (Net Debt) =     +          

     +     -        .
      == 172 088

     (Net Debt)  172 088?       .

----------

Gross debt ( )      Cash and cash equivalents, bank deposits and bonds?

----------


## albaev1

-,    ,         .      ,

----------

